# Why do my fingernails keep peeling?



## Princess6828 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Every time my nails grow just a little bit long and start to look relatively nice they start to peel off in layers. I get lots of calcium and take my fish oil pills. What causes this, and how do I stop it?*


----------



## semantje (Nov 10, 2006)

i have the same problem! i really hope someone has an solution for this


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 14, 2006)

No idea... I've always had nail issues. However, I tend to rely on Sally Hansen Nail Growth Miracle, and it's helped a lot. If you haven't already tried it, I would. It's definitely good!


----------



## sadhunni (Nov 14, 2006)

maybe u should use some nail treatment.


----------

